# Como utilizar un optoacoplador CYN117



## Samphantom (Ene 11, 2007)

Hola amigos, recien diseñe un circuito que maneja una bateria de 12v de esas de moto para poder mover un actuador (motor DC) y que consume de 4 a 7 amperes dependiendo del peso o arrastre.

Lo puse con un relay que me aguanta hasta 15 amperes sin ningun problema pero ahora lo quiero hacer con un optoacoplador para separar mi circuito del motor porque no quiero que me queme algunos integrados que dificilmente los obtuve.
Pense en el CYN117 (no me acuerdo si es ese numero) es un optoacoplador de uso general y lo que no se es de acuerdo a las especificaciones del fabricante es que usa de entrada 1.5v  o algo asi, pero nunca he usado un optoacoplador y creo que logicamente a la salida tendre que manejar algun transistor de alta corriente.

Si me pueden ayudar a diseñar este circuito se los agradecere mucho


----------



## ELCHAVO (Ene 16, 2007)

si realmente es necesario colocarle el opto como dices................no hay problema, es decir busca un opto que sea sencillo y aguante en mover tu rele, existen unos de 4 paticas donde 2 patas son para prender el led interno y 2 patas que son un transistor, donde una patica es el colector y la otra de emisor, la base esta internamente dentro del opto y es la receptora de la luz que envia ese led interno.

es muy sencillo de manejar, PERO eso si fijate en el datasheet o hoja de especificaciones electricas del opto, esto lo puedes consultar facilmente en internet o el libro que usan todos los tecnicos de electronica el ECG , libro de reemplazos de componentes electronicos.

la idea es que la señal que hace activar actualmente tu rele, se la entregues al led del opto (eso si le colocas una reistencia en serie), y asi este internamente alumbra la base del transistor y activa el circuito externo que va del otro lado osea el transistor.  el rele lo conectas entre el colector del transistor y la fuente positiva DC y el emisor se va a tierra.  Colocale en paralelo a la bobina del rele un diodo en inverso ((eso es como para la proteccion del transistor del opto)) cuando descargue la bobina del rele etc.

conclusion: la señal bajita que indica encender motor la colocas hacia el led del opto y el transistor del opto maneja por colector el rele.

no tengo diagramas ahora pero espero todo este cuento te pueda ayudar en algo.


----------



## Samphantom (Ene 18, 2007)

Gracias hermano, me abriste mas el entendimiento acerca de los optos, ya tengo mejor la idea de como hacer mi circuito, y aprovechando de tus conocimientos si me podrias ayudar a construir un circuito que prenda una luz (a leds) con un solo boton y que dure 1 minuto (el cual el circuito ya lo tengo con un 555) pero que se apague con el mismo boton, obviamente dentro del minuto claro esta, porque se va a apagar en un minuto aproximadamente. Este circuito va con mi proyecto.

Gracias de nuevo por tu respuesta, pense que nadie responderia.
Saludos


----------

